# My tip theory.....



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

I used to tip everyone because Uber pay is so ridiculous.

However, if drivers are willing to drive for $1 a mile and are not willing to do anything about it, why should I fix it for them?

It's an asshole attitude, but I'm irritated that people will take rides for $1 a mile and just complain about it.

I no longer aim to personally fix Uber's problems. I'll let them come to a fiery conclusion.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

GooberX said:


> However, if drivers are willing to drive for $1 a mile and are not willing to do anything about it, why should I fix it for them?


That is just an excuse not to tip. Its not even a good excuse.
As if tipping is meant to fix anything.


----------

